# RIP Steven Stucky



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I have just found out that the composer Steven Stucky died of brain cancer at his home in Ithaca, New York on February 14, 2016, aged 66.

I had the privilege of meeting him at the Ojai Festival in 2014. He was a very nice approachable man and a very talented composer.


----------

